# No More Heroes (U) PAL fix hack



## shaunj66 (Mar 5, 2008)

*No More Heroes (U) PAL fix hack*

GBAtemp member matsuken has discovered and shared with us a way using the recent Wii ISO modification tool 'TruchaSigner' to allow PAL Wii owners to run No More Heroes on their Wii.





			
				matsuken said:
			
		

> Only use this if you have bought the USA version, are going to buy the USA version because you can now play it, or are going to purchase the PAL version when it comes out.  A game worth playing is a game worth buying, no excuses.
> 
> OFFSET IN MAIN.DOL | OLD VALUE | NEW VALUE
> ------------------------------------------
> ...


 




matsuken's original post



Wii #0522 - No More Heroes (USA) release thread


----------



## ChampionTWH (Mar 5, 2008)

Quick patch please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




too eternally lazy to go through unpacking,ammending,repacking


----------



## sepinho (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh wow! R-E-S-P-E-C-T to matsuken and everybody else, who has discovered/developed hacks for Wii games. I love you guys (and/or gals) long time. I'm downloading a Wii tool collection as I write these lines. Can't wait for my two-week vacation to tinker with this stuff.
Oh, and this NMH hack shows that something similar could be happing with PES. Puh-leez?!


----------



## Railgun (Mar 5, 2008)

wow, nice one, if the pal version is censored, i grab the usa release 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but maybe we can patch the pal to uncensored too


----------



## tic (Mar 5, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> A game worth playing is a game worth buying, no excuses.



*What a stupid thing to say!!*

I played Superman 64 and ClayFighter 63 1/3, should I have felt obliged to buy them afterwards then??


----------



## Reckless (Mar 5, 2008)

Can someone please make a PPF for us noobs?


----------



## grant666uk (Mar 5, 2008)

I got a ppf-o-matic patch for Manhunt 2. Just ran it on the Iso and it worked a treat. It would be amzing if some one could do the same for NMH.


Here is a link to the Manhunt hack. Might help someone make a patch for No more heroes. Its in post 15.  

http://psx-scene.com/forums/nintendo-news/...hunt-2-wii.html


Oh and a mega big thanks to the chap that worked this out.


----------



## zeckyD (Mar 5, 2008)

dOES THIS KIND OF PATCHING CAN BE APPLY TO OHERS RELEASES THAT NOT WORKING ON PAL ? (like one piece, oneechambara ...)
And nice job and thanks


----------



## Vater Unser (Mar 5, 2008)

1000 Internets for the first one to make an IPS/PPF patch (or who PMs me the decryption key(s) needed for the trucha signer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## SlipNino (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey,
i extracted the main.dol file and opened it with an hex editor but i cant find 0x4C4453 to change values? Any Ideas?


----------



## arrid (Mar 5, 2008)

SlipNino said:
			
		

> Hey,
> i extracted the main.dol file and opened it with an hex editor but i cant find 0x4C4453 to change values? Any Ideas?



Scroll down to 0x4c4450, which should be listed down the left side. 0x4c4453 should be the 4th pair of numbers/letters.


----------



## Pikachu025 (Mar 5, 2008)

Aww yeah, awesome work. And since this apparently works with every game in theory, we finally have full region free! This is GREAT!


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 5, 2008)

how do you apply this patch to the iso? i am no expert in this hacking stuff?


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 5, 2008)

First use of the Trucha Signer to make a game compatible with PAL.. nice work..


----------



## [Truth] (Mar 5, 2008)

nice boxart!


----------



## Cyan (Mar 5, 2008)

great news 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will take it in US now.
if noone made a ppf in around 15hours (more or less 1 days), I'll make one if the patch is not too big.

but as the key has changed for the entire DVD, it could result in a 4Gb patch :/
in that case, I will not release any patch.

just read the tutorial to use Trucha signer and edit the file by yourself.



Edit : 

Or else, I can make a ppf for the file only, not the entire iso.
You will need the Trucha signer too, to put the file back.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 5, 2008)

can you at least please say what tools you need to do this?


----------



## Cyan (Mar 5, 2008)

here is the tutorial and link to each software needed :

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=76657


it's a bit long to use, but well explained.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 5, 2008)

Cyan said:
			
		

> here is the tutorial and link to each software needed :
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=76657
> 
> ...



erm, i didn't understand a word of that, what i did find was a program called WiiBrowse_1.0 (it has a gui without dos commands) that lets you extract the files from the iso i extract the dol from the game right? (i need the ckey.bin file before i can use it?) then open that dol file in a hex editor and change the values, and then somehow put the file back into the iso right? just trying to keep it simple


----------



## Skyzoboy (Mar 5, 2008)

Yes, nice boxart ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What about languages supported by US release ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't have any time to thank so ...





 Big thanks to people who work on iso modifications and gbatemp community for their reactivity !


----------



## Hit (Mar 5, 2008)

Is the USA version uncensored?


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 5, 2008)

Hit said:
			
		

> Is the USA version uncensored?



if that wasn't the case i don't think they would waste time making this game region free in the first place.


----------



## da_rula (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm getting a "Could not replace the file (code: 6)" Error after i tried putting the modified main.dol
back into the ISO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Some help would be nice!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*edit:* nevermind. I reloaded the ISO and tried it again. It replaced correctly


----------



## Skyzoboy (Mar 5, 2008)

Hit said:
			
		

> Is the USA version uncensored?



Yes ! It's for that PAL users, like me, are crazy about this iso modification


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 5, 2008)

da_rula said:
			
		

> I'm getting a "Could not replace the file (code: 6)" Error after i tried putting the modified main.dol
> back into the ISO
> 
> 
> ...



can you tell me how you put the dol file back into the iso please?


----------



## ChampionTWH (Mar 5, 2008)

sumbody make a nice ppf file please ?

@Cyan  the signer wouldn't be needed, as the resultant iso modified with the ppf file would be an exact copy of the ammended iso


----------



## Hit (Mar 5, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> Hit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There was a PAL version already?, I thought it wasn't released yet
Well that's great news, By the way How did the finder of this, found this out?
I don't think he just guessed:
[0x4C4453] 0x00 -> 0x14
[0x4C448F] 0x02 -> 0x14
[0x4C44CB] 0x08 -> 0x14


----------



## Cyan (Mar 5, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> erm, i didn't understand a word of that, what i did find was a program called WiiBrowse_1.0 (it has a gui without dos commands) that lets you extract the files from the iso i extract the dol from the game right? (i need the ckey.bin file before i can use it?) then open that dol file in a hex editor and change the values, and then somehow put the file back into the iso right? just trying to keep it simple




Yes, that's right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you can extract with many iso extractor.
But the only program to put the file back and resign the iso is Trucha signer.
you need the key.bin to read the iso, but also 2 more keys to reinsert the modified files.

Those additional keys has to be found in game's update files. (in mario galaxy i think, for exemple)

the way to do it is :

extract main.dol from nmh
edit main.dol
open galaxy to extract 2 files.
scan those files for the keys
use those keys in Trucha to insert modified main.dol
resign the nmh iso
burn it


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 5, 2008)

Cyan said:
			
		

> Yes, that's right
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  now you have just made it even more complicated? more keys? from where? and how can you use any iso extractor when you need the ckey.bin file along side it? not every program will even know it's there so that can't be possible to use any program to extract the files, on top of that the Wii iso files encrypted so i believe not every program out there will extract the iso that easily. and is Trucha signer dos commands type program or is it gui based? i just want to use it to put the hacked dol file back.

please keep this simple!


----------



## Killakae (Mar 5, 2008)

ehhh... cant someone upload a pre-patched version on usenet?


----------



## Audioboxer (Mar 5, 2008)

Awesome news!

I hope this can lead to all Wii games being region free.

I'm happy this now almost guarantees Brawl for us PAL people - As there is a chance USA Brawl won't be able to be made region free by traditional methods.

The whole process goes over my head though, I'll have a go at it, but a patcher would be amazing


----------



## bailli (Mar 5, 2008)

I cannot create a PPF patch because I am still downloading the ISO. A PPF patch will follow ~12h if nobody posts one till then.

But I uploaded a already patched main.dol. So you just have to replace the .dol, sign the partition and burn.
(You must either patch the ISO with RegionFrii or use the region auto-patching of your modchip. This patch doesn't change the region of the ISO!)

BTW: matsuken posted somewhere that this patch makes the game use PAL60 instead of NTSC...
(I think somebody asked what it did...)

Hm almost forgot the download link 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *Removed*

EDIT: @shaunj66
Sorry I didn't think about copyrighted software...


----------



## Cyan (Mar 5, 2008)

when I said any program, I wanted to say "every program that use the ckey.bin alongside"

Capable program are : 
WiiBrowse
WIIScrubber
Trucha signer
and maybe other I don't know


To read Wii iso, you need 1 key : key.bin

To write into Wii iso, you need 2 more keys. They are found inside some Wii game iso.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 5, 2008)

Killakae said:
			
		

> ehhh... cant someone upload a pre-patched version on usenet?



no one did that for manhunt 2 (i had to download from blackcats to get the uncut version), i doubt anyone will do it for this one either which is a shame really, no one here can explain in simple plain english how to do this patch thingy so we are getting nowhere here.


----------



## Killakae (Mar 5, 2008)

grant666uk said:
			
		

> I got a ppf-o-matic patch for Manhunt 2. Just ran it on the Iso and it worked a treat. It would be amzing if some one could do the same for NMH.
> 
> 
> Here is a link to the Manhunt hack. Might help someone make a patch for No more heroes. Its in post 15.
> ...



in that case... hopefully we'll get a simple patch like the Manhunt 2 one


----------



## Audioboxer (Mar 5, 2008)

Do we still need to brickblock the ISO?


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 5, 2008)

bailli said:
			
		

> I cannot create a PPF patch because I am still downloading the ISO. A PPF patch will follow ~12h if nobody posts one till then.
> 
> But I uploaded a already patched main.dol. So you just have to replace the .dol, sign the partition and burn.
> (You must either patch the ISO with RegionFrii or use the region auto-patching of your modchip. This patch doesn't change the region of the ISO!)
> ...



well i did say i had WiiBrowse_1.0 you should had said oh that will do and explain the next step, i already have one ckey.bin and i am aware that some wii games have 2 extra keys, how do you find these extra keys? and also does a game like no more heroes need a extra 2 keys in the first place? why mention that a game needs 2 keys when you haven't even said no more heroes requires 2 extra keys in the first place?


----------



## brassica (Mar 5, 2008)

So : 

- I opened the iso and extracted the main.dol from the second partition,
- I extracted the main.dol file,
- I opened it with Ultra Edit,
- I searched for the values, using Ctrl+G,
- I replaced each value as stated,
- I saved then replaced the main.dol file in the iso,
- I made a right-clic then signed the second partition.

Is this all that is needed ?
I didn't used another key, only the key.bin one.
Trucha never gave an error, only success messages : can I burn it now ?


----------



## [Truth] (Mar 5, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> Killakae said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how about reading your PM?


----------



## shonosuke (Mar 5, 2008)

Could anyone please edit me the right main.dol?
and which should I replace? the one in the first or second partion?


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 5, 2008)

brassica said:
			
		

> So :
> 
> - I opened the iso and extracted the main.dol from the second partition,
> - I extracted the main.dol file,
> ...



thank you


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh man. Brawl coming out soon, and now this?! I think I'll just buy a new Wii now.


----------



## shonosuke (Mar 5, 2008)

Can the edited main.dol file be used it every other NTSC-U game?


----------



## [Truth] (Mar 5, 2008)

shonosuke said:
			
		

> Can the edited main.dol file be used it every other NTSC-U game?


no


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 5, 2008)

LOL it's only a matter of time before the region free version is on blackcats XD


----------



## grant666uk (Mar 5, 2008)

There is a good chance some one might upload hacked version of No more Heroes. Just had a look on Easynews and there is this....pcn.man2.uncensored. So if some posted Manhunt I am sure some nice person will do the same for NMH. 

I would still rather have a ppf file.


----------



## gieve (Mar 5, 2008)

Do you actually need the key.bin file than?! 'cus i haven't been able to find it (maybe i'm not looking in the right places)

been looking forward to NMH was willing to put up with the censored version, but this ROCKS


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 5, 2008)

gieve said:
			
		

> been looking forward to NMH was willing to put up with the censored version, but this ROCKS



i wasn't going to put up with the cut version full stop and i was going to buy that freeloader next week, but now, i don't think i have that much reason to anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this is beyond being awesome


----------



## Hit (Mar 5, 2008)

NMH, has 2 partitions both contain the Main.DOL file which one should be edited


----------



## _Pie_ (Mar 5, 2008)

Second Partition.


----------



## benshi (Mar 5, 2008)

http://www.sendspace.com/file/3o4moa

here is the ppf

untested by me


----------



## shonosuke (Mar 5, 2008)

benshi said:
			
		

> http://www.sendspace.com/file/3o4moa
> 
> here is the ppf
> 
> untested by me



does the ppf also work on other ntsc games?


----------



## dreassica (Mar 5, 2008)

A ppf patch is specifically made for 1 file, it wont work on just any file.


----------



## kokiri_link (Mar 5, 2008)

does no more heroes display in 480p with this patch?


----------



## De_Brandweer (Mar 5, 2008)

how do i use the ppf?


----------



## Cyan (Mar 5, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> well i did say i had WiiBrowse_1.0 you should had said oh that will do and explain the next step



Each step are already explained there.

not that I don't want to explain, but I will tell the same thing the tutorial said or even copy paste them, it's not the good topic for that.


----------



## superrob (Mar 5, 2008)

Lol @ Boxart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



No More Ntsc xD


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 5, 2008)

benshi said:
			
		

> http://www.sendspace.com/file/3o4moa
> 
> here is the ppf
> 
> untested by me



do you have to patch the iso or the dol file with this patch program?


----------



## superrob (Mar 5, 2008)

I ask the same.


----------



## ChampionTWH (Mar 5, 2008)

The original iso


----------



## sekhu (Mar 5, 2008)

windows key+R
type cmd and then press enter
navigate to where the game iso is and the ppf patch with the ppf.exe all in the same folder
then simply enter: applyppf a nomoreheroes.iso nmh-patch.ppf

would be nice to get some update if anyone with a pal machine has had success


----------



## ChampionTWH (Mar 5, 2008)

Or use ppfomatic3.0 for a simple gui

http://files.filefront.com/ppfomatic30zip/...;/fileinfo.html


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 5, 2008)

ChampionTWH said:
			
		

> The original iso



sweet, awesome thanks


----------



## SlipNino (Mar 5, 2008)

How does the PPF file work?
Ive put this file in the same direktory as the nmh iso but nothing happens after i open the .exe just a millisecond a black screen than nothing.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 5, 2008)

download the ppfomatic3.0 program and patch it via that way


----------



## grant666uk (Mar 5, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> download the ppfomatic3.0 program and patch it via that way




Thats what I used to patch Manhunt 2 and it worked perfect. Cant wait to try No more heroes. pity I leave for work in 15 mins. Will download over night and patch in the morning.


----------



## Horkel (Mar 5, 2008)

Ok, I edited the ISO and did all the trucha thing. Do I still have to regionfrii it? (Wiikey on PAL)


----------



## superrob (Mar 5, 2008)

Horkel said:
			
		

> Ok, I edited the ISO and did all the trucha thing. Do I still have to regionfrii it? (Wiikey on PAL)


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 5, 2008)

Horkel said:
			
		

> Ok, I edited the ISO and did all the trucha thing. Do I still have to regionfrii it? (Wiikey on PAL)



you don't need to use trucha program with the other patch, and no you don't need to use regionfrii at all, the Wiikey patches iso's on the fly.


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Mar 5, 2008)

I don't have the original iso no more. 
Is there a way to successfully patch it with an iso made by me with Nero, BlindWrite or CDRWin?


----------



## berlinka (Mar 5, 2008)

Raylene2K7 said:
			
		

> I don't have the original iso no more.
> Is there a way to successfully patch it with an iso made by me with Nero, BlindWrite or CDRWin?



I used IMGBurn (READ-mode) to make an ISO from my Manhunt 2 DVD. Worked perfectly.


----------



## aardvarks (Mar 5, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> download the ppfomatic3.0 program and patch it via that way



just used that to patch the iso. working well on my pal wiikey 50hz no regionfree needed


----------



## Rammoth (Mar 5, 2008)

wow cool, thanks a lot for the patch there!

I was already afraid I would have to get myself into this whole trucha signer thing before I'd be able to play it.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 5, 2008)

aardvarks said:
			
		

> just used that to patch the iso. working well on my pal wiikey 50hz no regionfree needed



you can put the display in 60hertz if you want too, but no 480p support yet.


----------



## Redsquirrel (Mar 5, 2008)

ah really? ive just nearly finished downloading.. well it still play in 60hz even if my settings are 480p

What are the chances of a new patch fixing this? seems weird an american game that supports 480p cant display on a pal unit.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 5, 2008)

Redsquirrel said:
			
		

> ah really? ive just nearly finished downloading.. well it still play in 60hz even if my settings are 480p
> 
> What are the chances of a new patch fixing this? seems weird an american game that supports 480p cant display on a pal unit.



i think it has something to do with the hex edit, it's not supposed to be working on a pal machine so i'm guessing it's still a bit messed up, ,maybe someone will enable 480p mode soon?


----------



## Skyzoboy (Mar 5, 2008)

Game starts with 480p but ... screen ... jumps ! First time I see that, I thought I've not patched correctly the iso but not ... thanks for last responses, waiting for a 480p support 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On French PAL wii, all texts are in French and voices still US, very cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT : support of 480p already (full reactivity !) : http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=765...t&p=1014278


----------



## Movi (Mar 5, 2008)

Now here's a question worth asking - anyone but me experiencing instability? I had a one-time run in with the 'could not read disk' in the middle of the city, after i killed heavy metal (first boss), but after a re-load it went fine. Then the game just froze (but the music kept playing) when fighting destroyman (#7). The bike tends to sometimes get stuck.

Anyone but me? 3.2E Wii, 1.9g wiikey. Good media and burner (no problems with any game like this before too).


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 5, 2008)

Skyzoboy said:
			
		

> EDIT : support of 480p already (full reactivity !) : http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=765...t&p=1014278



problem is we don't know how to work it or use it, i've tried asking them how but get ignored, i'm happy with 60hertz anyway.


----------



## Redsquirrel (Mar 5, 2008)

Well hopefully a 480p appears by tommorrow.. 

would that patched version work also with pal60 though (if i take round a friends house to play) but i would like to play at home at 480p.


----------



## grant666uk (Mar 6, 2008)

Well just back from work and my copy had downloaded. Ran the PPf patch and its working perfect. Going to keep a hold of the Iso just incase someone gets it working in 480p.


----------



## Skyzoboy (Mar 6, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> Skyzoboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Open the ISO with Tricha
2. Extract main.dol from second partition
3. Drag on the main.dol in the executable of Wii Video Mode Changer
4. DOS terminal appear and ask you to choose video type you want
5. For 480p, choose PAL60 progressive then Enter (EDITED, option number wasn't correct)
6. Replace the modified main.dol on the iso
7. Sign in the partition
8. Burn and enjoy

It worked for me, thanks again to community !


----------



## bailli (Mar 6, 2008)

Just for my fellow germans: The game runs perfectly fine even if your console is set to german (game is completely english though...)


----------



## shonosuke (Mar 6, 2008)

wow this game is quite horrible and very repetive 
And the bosses arent hard but cheap


----------



## shaunj66 (Mar 6, 2008)

Skyzoboy said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can anyone confirm this allows the game to run perfectly in 480p (widescreen too) in conjunction with the PPF PAL patch before I waste a DVD-R?


----------



## shonosuke (Mar 6, 2008)

480p doesnt work for me but 60hz (480i) does work


----------



## Skyzoboy (Mar 6, 2008)

shonosuke said:
			
		

> 480p doesnt work for me but 60hz (480i) does work



With PPF patch then video changer ?

For my part, I take the original ISO (when I modify iso, I backup it) ... not trimmed by wiiscrubbler too !

Widescreen 480p and ... in French (sub) !


----------



## shonosuke (Mar 6, 2008)

yea this game supports french subs if you have french as system language because its also released in canada(quebec were they mainly speak frency)


----------



## [-MojoJojo-] (Mar 6, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> A game worth playing is a game worth buying


Isn't that a Fairlight quote?


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 6, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Can anyone confirm this allows the game to run perfectly in 480p (widescreen too) in conjunction with the PPF PAL patch before I waste a DVD-R?



please don't waste blank dvdr's there is no 480p support with this hack or any other hack, i select 480p by default on my Wii and just got a blank screen, game wouldn't even load.


----------



## Ralek (Mar 6, 2008)

Ya runs fine in 480i but 480p seems to be a no-go at least for me.


----------



## kovach (Mar 6, 2008)

Skyzoboy said:
			
		

> 1. Open the ISO with Trucha
> 2. Extract main.dol from second partition (leave Trucha open for later)
> 3. Drag and drop the extracted main.dol over the executable of Wii Video Mode Changer (wii-vmc.exe)
> 4. DOS terminal appears and asks you to choose the video type you want
> ...



These instructions worked for me too, the only difference being that I used Video Mode Changer 1.0 and the option I selected was 3. (PAL60 Progressive)
Now I don't really have a way of confirming 100% that it's 480p because my TV doesn't say what mode the component is running on, but it looks pretty good to me, and it's widescreen.

Note to avoid any confusion: I didn't use any PPF patch, only did the above instructions (modified them a bit to make them clearer).


----------



## kovach (Mar 6, 2008)

OK, here is a step by step tutorial on obtaining Trucha Signer and modifying the No More Heroes USA iso to work on PAL with 480p:

1. Download Trucha Signer from here
2. Extract the rar file into a new folder, open that folder, double-click on wiikeyset.reg, click Yes then OK
3. Double-click on trucha.exe
4. Click "Select KeySet" in the menu and then click "Custom KeySet 1"
5. Click "Image" -> "Open ISO"
6. Navigate and find the ISO file and click Open (this is only tested with a clean/non-scrubbed iso from release #0522)
7. It should say "Image opened successfully". Click OK
8. Double-click on DISC (RNHE41) then on PARTITION (RNHE41) - the second one, then on SYSFILES
9. Right click on "main.dol" and click "Extract to file", select Desktop and click OK
10. Download Wii Video Mode Changer 1.0 from here
11. Extract wii-vmc_1.0.zip to a folder somewhere, open that folder
12. Now find "main.dol" on your desktop, grab it with the mouse and drag it over the wii-vmc.exe icon in the folder from the previous step
13. A DOS box will popup, type in 3 (The option you want is PAL60  (progressive) (PAL 480p), if you want another video mode then type in that number)
14. After the DOS box closes, restore the Trucha Signer window that you minimized earlier, right click again on the same "main.dol" file and click "Replace"
15. Navigate to your Desktop, click the "main.dol" file and click Open
16. Right click on PARTITION (RELSAB) and click "Trucha Sign It!"
17. Right click on PARTITION (RNHE41) and click "Trucha Sign It!"
18. Close Trucha Signer and patch your ISO with RegionFrii to PAL region
18. That's it, you're done! Burn your ISO file with your favorite burning program (I use ImgBurn) and enjoy this excellent game.

It can't get any simpler than that folks...


----------



## Inpression (Mar 6, 2008)

kovach said:
			
		

> OK, here is a step by step tutorial on obtaining Trucha Signer and modifying the No More Heroes USA iso to work on PAL with 480p:



So, should I do this before or after the PAL hack?


----------



## 243481 (Mar 6, 2008)

So i Have read everything in this forum  and still confused (ie im a noob at this)  so i have No.More.Heroes-USA-WII i also have nmh-patch.ppf and ppfmatic3 

so in ppfmatic3 i apply the patch then when it is done i just burn the iso  then insert into my PAL wii with wiikey and it should work???

Cheers


----------



## Redsquirrel (Mar 6, 2008)

243481 said:
			
		

> So i Have read everything in this forum  and still confused (ie im a noob at this)  so i have No.More.Heroes-USA-WII i also have nmh-patch.ppf and ppfmatic3
> 
> so in ppfmatic3 i apply the patch then when it is done i just burn the iso  then insert into my PAL wii with wiikey and it should work???
> 
> Cheers



well for manhunt 2 i download the ppf and the pgmatic 3. load ppfmatic up, select ISO and ppf for manhunt and patch file. then burn it. pretty damn easy.


----------



## [@FOX#] (Mar 6, 2008)

HEllo! I've tryed to open the xxx-nhm.iso with Trucha but it tells me that is encrypted and cannot be open!

How i've to do??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   please help me!
thanks


----------



## Ralek (Mar 6, 2008)

kovach said:
			
		

> OK, here is a step by step tutorial on obtaining Trucha Signer and modifying the No More Heroes USA iso to work on PAL with 480p:
> 
> 1. Download Trucha Signer from here
> 2. Extract the rar file into a new folder, open that folder, double-click on wiikeyset.reg, click Yes then OK
> ...



Ya did that except i didnt signed the 2nd partition, whats the use of that ? and since wiikey pachtes on the fly i never used regionfree, but ill give it a try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at least my RW discs paying off now ^^


----------



## Audioboxer (Mar 6, 2008)

You only need to re-sign the partition you edit!

For all these games it's the second partition you extract the main.dol from, so it's the second partition you need to re-sign.


----------



## Grenader (Mar 6, 2008)

NVM thx Audioboxer


----------



## dydy (Mar 6, 2008)

with the pal patch in ppf for no more heroes , working on wii PAL in 60htz?...thanks for the infos


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 6, 2008)

dydy said:
			
		

> with the pal patch in ppf for no more heroes , working on wii PAL in 60htz?...thanks for the infos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok, you say it works i will try AGAIN with these step by step instructions, i'm not expecting anything out of this but i will try again anyway.

EDIT: FIRST ATTEMPT IT GAVE ME A "THE SYSTEM FILES ARE CORRUPT" ERROR MESSAGE, I THEN RESET THE WII AND IT SAID THERE WAS A ERROR AND TO EJECT THE DISC AND RESET THE CONSOLE" i will now reburn at 6x speed (previously 8x) and see if i get anything from that, it's not looking good now anyway.


----------



## dydy (Mar 6, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## sekhu (Mar 6, 2008)

I was wondering could Nintendo stop the game from working with a Firmware update on the wii? It's mice to be able to play the uncensored version, but I don't want to worry about the game not working because I did a firmware update. Anyone care to clarify this?

thanks


----------



## kovach (Mar 6, 2008)

Ralek said:
			
		

> Ya did that except i didnt signed the 2nd partition, whats the use of that ?
> Well, they could accidentally sign the wrong partition, and make another coaster. This way it's foolproof, signing the first partition doesn't hurt anything...
> 
> QUOTE(Ralek @ Mar 6 2008, 03:15 PM) and since wiikey pachtes on the fly i never used regionfree, but ill give it a try
> ...


Foolproofing again, someone might have region free disabled on their wiikey, I think it's disabled by default on new wiikeys. Anyway, it can't do any harm.


----------



## dydy (Mar 6, 2008)

kovach said:
			
		

> OK, here is a step by step tutorial on obtaining Trucha Signer and modifying the No More Heroes USA iso to work on PAL with 480p:
> 
> 1. Download Trucha Signer from here
> 2. Extract the rar file into a new folder, open that folder, double-click on wiikeyset.reg, click Yes then OK
> ...




for the PAL 60 htz not for the 480P ok  just for the 60 htz with the tool wii-vmc_1.0 what option you choose? ( PAL 60 no interlaced or PAL 60 nterlaced or others PAL options? )..Thanks for the infos


----------



## kristijan08 (Mar 6, 2008)

sekhu said:
			
		

> I was wondering could Nintendo stop the game from working with a Firmware update on the wii? It's mice to be able to play the uncensored version, but I don't want to worry about the game not working because I did a firmware update. Anyone care to clarify this?
> 
> thanks



if they fix the exploit that allows images that have been edited with trucha to run then yes, all games edited via trucha would become obselete and useless.

p.s. is there really that much of a difference in this game between 480i and 480p?


----------



## kovach (Mar 6, 2008)

Inpression said:
			
		

> So, should I do this before or after the PAL hack?


What's wrong with you people asking about the PPF patch?!? This is the fscking PAL hack, YOU DON'T NEED TO DO ANYTHING ELSE!


----------



## Redsquirrel (Mar 6, 2008)

probably not a major difference, but surely if you run your wii in component you wouldnt want to keep going back to wii settings and changing to 60hz each time you wanna play NMH? Im pressuming thats what you would have to do..


----------



## [@FOX#] (Mar 6, 2008)

Boys....why Trucha doesn't open the    xxx.nmh.iso file??
It happens only to me??

Can someone share the modiefied iso??  please help me!

thanks


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 6, 2008)

kovach said:
			
		

> Inpression said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so with the guide you posted you DO NOT need to use the ppf file patch with the display hack? i patched with the display hack and the ppf patch and then burned to disc.

reply ASAP


----------



## DjoeN (Mar 6, 2008)

when you hack the iso with the Trucha Signer you do not need the ppf patch


----------



## Tanas (Mar 6, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> kovach said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Download the ppf patch file  here.
http://www.sendspace.com/file/3o4moa

And use ppfomatic3 from the link below to patch the iso with the ppf file. 
http://files.filefront.com/ppfomatic30zip/...;/fileinfo.html

Its as easy as that.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 6, 2008)

DjoeNtje said:
			
		

> when you hack the iso with the Trucha Signer you do not need the ppf patch
> 
> right, thanks.
> 
> ...



it seems you DO NOT need this patch when using the Trucha Signer display hack.

EDIT: finally! (after 2 coasters) i got it to work! displays in full 480p


----------



## grant666uk (Mar 6, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> DjoeNtje said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



any way you could make a ppf file to patch to this version ?? That would be amazing.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 6, 2008)

grant666uk said:
			
		

> any way you could make a ppf file to patch to this version ?? That would be amazing.



no idea how 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




in celebration of no more heroes working on a PAL Wii i present this video in all it's glory...with blood!


----------



## Ralek (Mar 6, 2008)

so what exactly did u do jalaneme ? getting quite desperate here i already tried only using vmc but it didnt do the trick it again gives me just a black screen on 480p setting


----------



## [VAF]Flyper (Mar 6, 2008)

Congrats, jalamene, you were in such a despair XD

Enjoy it


----------



## digitalforums (Mar 6, 2008)

the pal version should be out soon, my mate has been playing it for a couple of days, his dad is a reviewer so he's been playing it for a couple of days.

he has been told to play it  and let his dad know what its like as his dad has been told that this is the kind of game to get his sons age group (19) into playing the wii and its decent games.


df

pictures will be posted tomorrow of the disc if proof is needed, as thats when i will see him again


----------



## Ralek (Mar 6, 2008)

PAL like no bloodsheet ^^ b4 i play that i go for 480i


----------



## Daimakaimura (Mar 6, 2008)

Ralek said:
			
		

> PAL like no bloodsheet ^^ b4 i play that i go for 480i


pal version won't be 480P either

anyway thanks to the one that found this out 
you made my week


----------



## Ralek (Mar 6, 2008)

Daimakaimura said:
			
		

> Ralek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what u mean either ? ntsc supports 480p widescreen Oo


----------



## Elrinth (Mar 6, 2008)

5. Click "Image" -> "Open ISO" I get Error Decrypting Data when I have selected the ISO.. what to do?
I tried mounting it via daemon tools and then opening the drive with truche but still no luck
Edit: nevermind I need glasses... I had forgotten to choose Custom Key 1.


----------



## DenJR (Mar 6, 2008)

Cheers ppl for all your hard work. I ripped my copy of Manhunt 2 applied patch an re burned, Worked perfect now nice and gory. I'm going to get NMH as the buzz has been great.

Again thanks to everyone involved


----------



## Ralek (Mar 6, 2008)

Used main.dol from wrong partition ^^ works fine now in 480p


----------



## berlinka (Mar 6, 2008)

I patched it too using the Trucha method. It works perfectly in 480p.
And MY GOD, what an incredible, amazing game this is. I like the game play, but I LOOOOVE the graphics, style, animation, music., etc.

And the best thing is that this is happening on our lovely Wii! I mean, that a PS3 could pull off such a game is just logic, nobody would be utterly amazed. But the Wii has serious technical limitations, so they made very smart use of shell shaded graphics with medium textures.
I sometimes just forgot to play on, because I was distracted by all the visual and aural beauty. 

I think this game can easily compete with Mario Galaxy and Super Smash Brothers Brawl.


----------



## Redsquirrel (Mar 6, 2008)

worked in wii video changer v1 in 480p but didnt work using v2 of the software..


----------



## kristijan08 (Mar 6, 2008)

so is there a massive difference between 480i and 480p now that people have all got it working?


----------



## SnickS (Mar 7, 2008)

Can anyone tell me which of the six region offsets I have to change, so the game will go to 50hz when I select 50hz mode in the Wii option menu, to 60 hz when I select that option and for 480p the same (on my PAL Wii, of course)? Normally I would try it myself, but my last RW just stopped working (low quality disc, but good enough for testing purposes... till it breaks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) after changing the value in offset 0x4C4453 to 0x04, 0x4C448F to 0x14 and 0x4C44CB to 0x16 (which resulted in always 50 hz mode, so with the big black bar at the bottom.)

Wii-VMC said that there are 6 Video modes. The first 3 are apparently the ones that I changed, and 4, 5 and 6 all had the value 0x04 (aka PAL 576i/50hz).


----------



## EddyB (Mar 7, 2008)

I found this: (Red_Demon post No More Heroes NTSC patched top PAL( BLOOD!!!) on usenet with filename "xxx-nmh "

Downloading right now and gonna test when i get home from work


----------



## The Dementor (Mar 7, 2008)

Just been playing the game in Pal 60hz all works great used the video mode changer.

But just curious if anybody had this problem....

Just before meeting the assasains and your mobile rings when your walking the down the corridor, should I be hearing a conversation on the phone, as I've got nothing?


----------



## berlinka (Mar 7, 2008)

I didn't hear anything either. I thought it was a bit odd, but hey it's an odd game.


----------



## spectral (Mar 7, 2008)

You should hear it through the speaker on the Wiimote. Do you have that turned off or on low?


----------



## Redsquirrel (Mar 7, 2008)

yeah you wiimote probably quite low.

changing it in trucha is really easy though, anyone can do it.

one question. can you keep modifying the file (say i converted to 60hz and then wanted to transfer to 480p) can i do that? im assuming it should work..


----------



## skaarj (Mar 7, 2008)

God damnit, I cant get Trucha Signer to work.

I have downloaded this game twice now, the first one I downloaded gave me the "Encrypted data"-error, and the latest one I downloaded gave me exactly the same. Anyhow, I then realised that I hadnt selected "Custom KeySet 1", and thought this would fix it.

I was wrong.

Now when I try to open either of the files, I get "Can not open file"-error.

So what the heck am I supposed to do? Kind of stuck here.

I guess I can apply that patch, but I do not want to play this game in 480i  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Any thoughts?


----------



## _Oz_ (Mar 7, 2008)

SnickS said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me which of the six region offsets I have to change, so the game will go to 50hz when I select 50hz mode in the Wii option menu, to 60 hz when I select that option and for 480p the same (on my PAL Wii, of course)? Normally I would try it myself, but my last RW just stopped working (low quality disc, but good enough for testing purposes... till it breaks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=1016429


----------



## skaarj (Mar 7, 2008)

skaarj said:
			
		

> God damnit, I cant get Trucha Signer to work.
> 
> I have downloaded this game twice now, the first one I downloaded gave me the "Encrypted data"-error, and the latest one I downloaded gave me exactly the same. Anyhow, I then realised that I hadnt selected "Custom KeySet 1", and thought this would fix it.
> 
> ...



Alright, nevermind this anymore, I solved it with downloading the Trucha Signer that is linked in this post, that includes the key needed. Also, I re-zipped the .iso at the same time, and rebooted my PC, so it can be either of those solutions that was working for me.

Anyhow, its working, got the .iso opened!


----------



## berlinka (Mar 7, 2008)

spectral said:
			
		

> You should hear it through the speaker on the Wiimote. Do you have that turned off or on low?


Yeah, now that you've mentioned it, the volume on my wiimote was off !!! This is really strange because I never turned it off.

Thanks for the tip anyway.


----------



## SnickS (Mar 7, 2008)

_Oz_ said:
			
		

> SnickS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks mate, gonna try it in a few hours when I'm home


----------



## aligborat69 (Mar 7, 2008)

The phonecall bit was such a nice surprise, i wasnt expecting the call to come though the remote, but on the screen, but what a brilliant game. Love it!

PS3 and 360 Owners, no phonecalls for you on your pads! LOL


----------



## dweirdo (Mar 7, 2008)

when i drag main.dol to the vmc it doesnt popin up any window 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




help me guys :


----------



## DenJR (Mar 7, 2008)

Been playing NMH all morning IMO this is the game to get for the Wii at the moment


----------



## SnickS (Mar 7, 2008)

_Oz_ said:
			
		

> SnickS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't work. When I set my Wii to 50hz mode, it still displays the game @ 60hz mode.


----------



## mr deez (Mar 8, 2008)

errr right, think I've cocked this up... Had a few beers last night and when I got in, decided to burn off NMH... anyway, patched it with that PPF whatsit, but now my iso is only 260 meg??? 

I've obviously done something wrong, can someone tell what I need to do in easy language, bear in mind I'll have a hangover in a few hours, ta.


----------



## Rhythmic (Mar 8, 2008)

I've got hold of a version with this hack already applied, but if i leave the wii set to 480p then my monitor can't display it, just get 'no signal' on the screen.

Works fine in 480i but I'd like 480p.  I've seen the thread for the video mode changer, but what do i need to do, seeing as this version i have is already patched to some extent?

Thanks

EDIT

never mind, found an excellent guide on the forums, can't find the exact post again tho

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=77354

all working in '480p' according to my monitor but it doesn't really look much better in all honesty


----------



## [@FOX#] (Mar 8, 2008)

Hello guys... i'm trying to patch No More Heroes to lunch on PAL wii....

But i'm thinking one thing.... Is possible, in near future, to modify the iso with another language of the game? 
For example you know that the European version on NMH is censured...so the possibility to copy the favourite language into the American game should be very interesting!

So i can play the US version with italian language (for me...)! Do you think that is possible??

Thanks to everyone.


----------



## SnickS (Mar 8, 2008)

It is possible, but first it would have to be discovered how it should be done (if it hasn't been discovered already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## [@FOX#] (Mar 8, 2008)

Wow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Found in Italian the US Versione already patched 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 YuppHY!!


----------



## TravisTouchdown (Mar 9, 2008)

Used the ppf patch, worked like a charm.

(Burned two coasters with the trucha signer)

Excellent game- Thanks all


----------



## Raikiri (Mar 10, 2008)

Now here's a question worth asking - anyone but me experiencing instability? I had a one-time run in with the 'could not read disk' in the middle of the city, after i killed heavy metal (first boss), but after a re-load it went fine. Then the game just froze (but the music kept playing) when fighting destroyman (#7). The bike tends to sometimes get stuck.

Anyone but me? 3.2E Wii, 1.9g wiikey. Good media and burner (no problems with any game like this before too). 




No i'm having the same problem-ish, I downlaoded the already patched version, and i once got an error while i was shopping for cloths, after a restart that worked fine,  but now i KEEP getting an error everytime i want to start the 6th ranking match. I never had the game freezing before though.

Are we the only ones?


----------



## darkpaladinmfc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi, I'm getting No Mores Heroes prepatched with the .ppf a while ago. But I want to enable 480p how would I go about doing it? Theres some exact instructions a few pages back, but will I have to do anything different because mine was already pepatched? 480p is a must for me so help would be greatly appreciated  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## juicy_mokro (Mar 11, 2008)

im getting crazy about this no more heroes stuff
i tried everything even the trucha thing and i get black screen
i want the real deal how can i play the game on pal???!!!


----------



## Shuny (Mar 12, 2008)

Can we enable blood on teh PAL release ?


----------



## SkH (Mar 12, 2008)

Shuny said:
			
		

> Can we enable blood on teh PAL release ?


As far as I know, no.


----------



## iori-kyo-k (Mar 12, 2008)

Shuny said:
			
		

> Can we enable blood on teh PAL release ?



Why not using the US release and patch it to be playable on your PAL Wii then ?

It has blood and even French language though.


----------



## SkH (Mar 12, 2008)

iori-kyo-k said:
			
		

> Shuny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But the USA to PAL Patch have the 50/60 Hz and 480p video mode too, without any graphical errors on the screen? So it's 100% good like the PAL version with the blood?


----------



## juicy_mokro (Mar 12, 2008)

can some1 pleas answer my question!!!
i downloaded no more heroes usa but i have a pal wii 1.9g wii version 3.2E
i downloaded because i was stupid to believe that there is a 1 click fix thats bullshit so i tried the trucha thing with the videomode changer.
and i get black screen when i boot it up so can some1 pleas tell me what do


----------



## SkH (Mar 12, 2008)

juicy_mokro said:
			
		

> can some1 pleas answer my question!!!
> i downloaded no more heroes usa but i have a pal wii 1.9g wii version 3.2E
> i downloaded because i was stupid to believe that there is a 1 click fix thats bullshit so i tried the trucha thing with the videomode changer.
> and i get black screen when i boot it up so can some1 pleas tell me what do


I think in this topic there's a PPF Patch...

Yeah, there was!

There's the Patch PPF File: CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD: nmh-patch.ppf [2.05 MB]
And there's the Patcher: CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD: ppfomatic3.0.zip [505 KB]

Mirrors by Me! Direct links.

I can't find a 480p PPF Patch so it's not mirrored...


----------



## RyTrvs (Mar 12, 2008)

i downloaded this (Red_Demon post No More Heroes NTSC patched top PAL( BLOOD!!!) on usenet with filename "xxx-nmh ")

Has anyone got this version to work i burned the iso using imgburn and my wii cant read it i hav a pal wii with a original wiikey +latest firmwear
if u have this working please tell me how or if u know of another file on usenet ucensored english and working using pal please help

I downloaded the 2 links in the last post what version of the game should i have please post a link or usenet file name what works the best to get it working on my system a tutorial on how to do this 2 please many many thanx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yo i have succsess many thanx to all u peeps hear and spacial thanx to *Skh* for the cool links i got a american version not the one above but the fileename was simler used the 2 links above and also used RegionFrii1.21 and WiiBrickBlocker_v1_3R2 ontop of that to be realy safe and it works a charm loads of blood yer!!!!

Also thanx 2 eddy for getting back 2 me but know luck with that file mate!!


----------



## implus (Mar 14, 2008)

has anyone tried using the Generic Wii Patcher's NTSC->PAL?
to get 576i, 480i and 480p working


----------



## dydy (Mar 14, 2008)

SkH said:
			
		

> juicy_mokro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'TS PATCH FOR PAL RELEASE ?


----------



## El Xando (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi, noob here, how would I actually go about fixing a NTSC NMH game to work on PAL using Trucha Signer?


----------



## kokiri_link (Mar 23, 2008)

could anybody send me the nmh main.dol, unedited patch please?


----------



## charcoal (May 3, 2008)

is it needed to change the region with vmc or regionfree after editting the offset values?


----------



## Miked (May 16, 2008)

SkH said:
			
		

> juicy_mokro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks SKH! worked like a charm


----------



## Miked (May 16, 2008)

oh, right. i forgot to mention that i have 1.9g Wiikey with 3.2E.


----------



## Poketama (Nov 22, 2008)

I patched the iso with the ppf and ppfomatic but I still get the "SYSTEM FILES ARE CORRUPTED" error. Someone please help? I downloaded a torrent with the file name xxx-nmh


----------



## xtc.sanchez (Dec 26, 2008)

I dont have a chip, just backuplauncher 0.3 gamma and FW 3.3E1 and I got a "palfixed" version of NMH called "int-nmhu" but I just get a green screen when launching, no matter whether it's set to 60PAL,50PAL, english or german... And GeckoOS just tells me there is no DVD in the drive (does not play backups maybe? oO), so how should I go on?

Thanks in advance and merry christmas! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Ok when pressing "1" while loading Backup Launcher 0.3 game a config screen appears where I have to force PAL 60 and the game works, but PAL 60 looks horrible on my LCD TV, is there a chance to play it in 480P with a component cable?


----------



## hellerphant (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey Guys.

I was wondering, I have a PAL version of No More Heroes, and I am currently running the hard drive hack for my Wii.

I DO NOT HAVE A WII-KEY INSTALLED.

I made a backup ISO of No More Heroes, I was wondering, is there a way I can change some settings to make it uncensored?

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------

